# Home Alone..........



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

*Hey Mom! Where ya going? Wait for me, would ya?









Please Mom, Don't Leave me!









I just KNOW something bad is gonna happen if you do!









Yup, it's true, we ate ALL the candy canes off the tree while you were gone!









I only did it cause she told me too!









Seriously, Mom, you WERE warned!









So THAT'S what too much sugar feels like huh?









Uh Mom, do you have a trash can nearby?









Hey! I have a great idea! Maybe next time you could 
hang bisquits from the tree! Ya? Ya? Ya?







*


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ohhhh Nooo say it aint so...ROFL. My wife and were just a laughing reading this. Great story.. however it just can not be true:no:....can it

Thanks for the smiles either way!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Not those two!!!!
They'd NEVER get into trouble!!!
(well, maybe never)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jazz and Jules never would have perpetrated a crime like that. Loved the pictures though.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those cute dogs...I can't belive they would do anything bad!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How cute! They were just celebrating Jazz's birthday.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok, you seriously need to start publishing books with these two! Your captions are hysterical!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Too cute.......love the pictures~~


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOLL! So funny! Their expressions are priceless!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You get the best closeups. Or your dogs are just so photogenic! : )


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Can they be that bad? Oh my gosh yes! But did they get the candy canes? Nope, I knew better than to put any on the tree!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

great commentary - I shudder to think what my tree would look like if I hung bisquits from it lol I would come home to toothpicks


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those sweet kids could never do anything so serious as stealing candy canes. Love all the closeups.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When I saw the title, I knew it would be another one of your great stories!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL adorable as always!! I love their muzzles. They look very kissable.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I laughed so hard at those SWEET, INNOCENT faces!! It looks like my house! LOL Who would ever dream either one of them could do anything wrong! Love the pictures and commentary!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

You sure do know how to take good pics. Of course, the subject matter was pretty sweet too!

Thanks for sharing!

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Not J&J...I can't belive they would do anything bad!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

ADORABLE!!! I love this!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That was so funny!! Look at those faces. They are soooo cute!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Mmmmm, minty Golden kisses all around!
GReat close-ups MJ!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

So cute! I love it. I hope you feel bad leaving them home alone.


----------

